# Installation de Windows 10 à l'arrêt sur Catalina



## Up-down (3 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me heurte à un problème lors de l'installation de Windows 10 sur mon mac et je n'ai trouvé de solution nul part, ni sur le forum ni sur internet, d'ou mon appelle à l'aide !

Voici la configuration de mon Mac :





J'ai bien téléchargé le fichier Iso windows sur le site internet de Microsoft dont voici le nom : Win10_1909_French_x64.iso

L'assistant boot camp semble faire son travail correctement mais lorsque toutes les tâches sont terminées et que mon mac redémarre, j'ai un premier écran noir avec écrit "EXFAT" en haut à droite, puis celui-ci qui reste figé indéfiniment :




J'ai tenté de forcer le redémarrage de mon mac, et même problème.

Lorsque je redémarre mon mac et que je laisse ALT appuyé, voici ce que je vois :




Voici la vision de l'utilitaire de disque :

Macintosh HD
Macintosh HD - Données
Bootcamp

Savez-vous pourquoi l'installation semble se bloquer ? Pouvez-vous m'aider dans l'installation de Windows 10 ?

A l'avance, je vous remercie pour votre aide.


----------



## Locke (3 Mai 2020)

Up-down a dit:


> Savez-vous pourquoi l'installation semble se bloquer ? Pouvez-vous m'aider dans l'installation de Windows 10 ?


Si tu fais un clic sur EFI Boot il se passe quoi ?


----------



## Up-down (3 Mai 2020)

L'installation se lance jusqu'au moment ou je dois choisir le disque "Ou souhaitez vous installer Windows ?".
Je vois le message "impossible d'installer Windows sur le lecteur 0 partition 3. (afficher les détails)"
La partition 3 est la partition Bootcamp.

Lorsque j'affiche les détails, voici le message : "Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné possède une table de partition MBR. Sur les systèmes EFI, Windows peut uniquement être installé sur des disques GPT."


----------



## Locke (3 Mai 2020)

Vu ta copie écran avec Windows et EFI Boot, il y a un problème. Je te conseillerais de relancer Assistant Boot Camp et de sélectionner l'option Restaurer qui supprimera proprement la partition Windows défectueuse. Il ne faut jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque en cas de problème, ni même tenter d'agrandir/rétrécir la partition Windows, jamais !

Le fichier .iso doit rester dans le dossier Téléchargements, sur le Bureau, mais jamais dans une clé USB ou un disque dur. Comme tu as un MBP de 2012, Assistant Boot Camp te propose de créer quoi ? Une clé USB d'installation ou support USB ? Cette clé USB doit être au minimum au standard USB 3.0 et d'une taille de 16 Go.


----------



## Up-down (3 Mai 2020)

J'ai bien supprimé la partition Windows via l'assistant bootcamp. Je n'ai jamais fait de manip sur l'utilitaire de disque (juste de la lecture d'info style mémoire restante etc...).

Le fichier Iso se trouve dans le dossier téléchargment. Si je comprend bien ton message, je dois le laisser la?

L'assistant bootcamp me propose :





J'utilise un disque dur (que je pensai 3.0.) dont l'intérieur est blanc donc apparement USB1. J'imagine que le problème viens de là ?

Merci pour ton aide en tout cas.


----------



## Locke (3 Mai 2020)

Up-down a dit:


> J'utilise un disque dur (que je pensai 3.0.) dont l'intérieur est *blanc* donc apparement USB1. J'imagine que le problème viens de là ?


Pour moi oui le taux de transfert est excessivement long! Il vaut mieux une clé USB 3.0 d'une taille de 16 Go. D'ailleurs Assistant Boot Camp ne te propose pas d'utiliser un autre support qu'une clé USB.


----------



## Up-down (3 Mai 2020)

Ok, mes connaissances sont limités dans ce domaine, pour moi Disque Dur = clé USB avec plus d'espace. Grave erreur apparement !

Je vais acheter une clé USB en 3.0 avec une taille supérieur à 16 Go en espérant que ça marche.

Merci beaucoup de ton aide en tout cas !


----------



## Up-down (4 Mai 2020)

Hello,

Petit update, j'ai bien acheté une clé USB 3.0 132Go.

J'ai supprimé le premier disque avec l'assistant bootcamp puis relancé le process avec ma nouvelle clé.

Tout semble se passer correctement, mais cette fois ci, au redémarrage, j'ai ce message la :




Ma clé est bien connecté à l'ordinateur, et même en appuyant sur une touche de mon mac, rien ne se passe. 

Une idée de la solution à ce problème ?

Pour info, lorsque j'allume mon mac en maintenant ALT j'ai toujours cette vision la :




Et je vois toujours mes 3 disques dans l'utilitaire de disque :

Macintosh HD
Macintosh HD - Données
Bootcamp
D'avance merci pour l'aide apporté !


----------



## Up-down (6 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

Je me permet de "relancer" à ce sujet. 
J'ai depuis supprimé la partition windows via boot camp puis relancé le process. J'ai toujours le même problème...

Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?

Un downgrade pour Mojave pourrait régler le problème ?

D'avance merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Locke (6 Mai 2020)

Up-down a dit:


> Tout semble se passer correctement, mais cette fois ci, au redémarrage, j'ai ce message la :


Au redémarrage de quoi ? Ton message d'erreur indique que la clé n'est pas démarrable...




...tu avais bien fait un formatage en FAT32 et en Table de partition GUID ?


----------



## Up-down (6 Mai 2020)

Hello Lock, 
Merci pour ta réponse.
Comme tu peux le voir sur le screen ci-dessous, je ne peux choisir la table de partition GUID. 
MS-DOS (FAT) = FAT32 ?
Si je fais avec MS-DOS (FAT), ce sera automatiquement en FAT32 / Table de partition GUID ?





Encore merci pour ton aide !!


----------



## Up-down (6 Mai 2020)

Re,

Désolé pour le double post, je pense qu'il est trop tard pour éditer le précedent.

Alors j'ai tout repris depuis le début. J'ai bien formaté la clé USB en FAT 32 / GUID comme tu peux le voir sur les screens suivants :









Après que boot camp ait fini son travail, le mac redémarre et j'ai toujours le message "No bootable device -- Insert boot disk and press any key"

Lorsque je redémarre mon mac avec ALT sur le disque Macintosh et que je vais dans utilitaire de disque, ma clé USB est à présent en EXFAT et la table de partition à elle aussi changé (comme tu peux voir sur les screens ci-dessous).









Est-ce normal ?


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2020)

Up-down a dit:


> Est-ce normal ?


Ben non, qu'est-ce que c'est que ce mystère de changement de format et de table, surtout de la part d'Assistant Boot Camp ! Qu'est-ce qu'il ne digère pas ? J'avoue que c'est bien le premier cas de figure que je lis et c'est pour ça que tu as cet écran d'erreur puisque macOS ne peut pas digérer la table MBR au démarrage et qui est propre à Windows.

Sérieusement, tu n'as pas une autre clé USB 3.0 de 16 Go, car j'aimerais comprendre ? Vu le nom de ton support, ce n'est pas une clé USB, mais un petit disque dur de ce type... https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-HM160HI-HH100-15-Drive-450622-001/dp/B00NUF74WO ...tu peux confirmer ? Si oui, Assistant Boot Camp n'aime pas du tout.


----------



## Up-down (7 Mai 2020)

Hello,

Alors voici la tête de la bête :




Son nom est : Lexar USB Flash Drive Media
Je l'ai trouvé sur divers sites marchands et elle est toujours considéré comme clé USB.

Pour moi c'est une clé USB, mais comme tu as pu voir, mes connaissances sont très limité. Alors clé USB ou pas ?

J'ai seulement une clé USB qui n'est pas 3.0 et de 8go (elle m'a déjà servit à installer windows via bootcamp il y a 1 ou 2 ans sous Mojave).

Merci de ton aide !


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2020)

Up-down a dit:


> Son nom est : Lexar USB Flash Drive Media
> Je l'ai trouvé sur divers sites marchands et elle est toujours considéré comme clé USB.


Ca, c'est bien une clé USB, mais dans ta copie écran...




...tout indique un disque dur USB ! J'espère que ce n'est pas le disque dur interne de ton MBP de 2012, auquel cas ce n'est pas le disque dur d'origine, c'est impossible.



Up-down a dit:


> J'ai seulement une clé USB qui n'est pas 3.0 et de 8go (elle m'a déjà servit à installer windows via bootcamp il y a 1 ou 2 ans sous Mojave).


A la rigueur oui, mieux vaut que tu tentes avec une vraie clé USB.


----------



## Up-down (7 Mai 2020)

Le screen en question est bien sur le disque dur que j'ai utilisé la première fois.

Depuis nos échanges, j'ai acheté la Clé USB en question (3.0 - 128G). Voici ce que ça donne dans l'assistant bootcamp :





Je viens de tenter avec la clé USB 8Go avec laquelle j'avais réussi il y a 1 ou 2 an.
8go n'est apparement pas suffisant, assistant bootcamp échoue.
Pour info j'ai bien formaté en FAT32 / GUID avant de lancer boot camp.
Après la tentative manqué, je vois dans utilitaire de disque que la clé est EXFAT / MBR.

Donc à nouveau le même problème... Je crois que je suis maudit.

As-tu une idée solutionner ça ?


----------

